# srl digital camera



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

ok here's the deal... the wife and i are wanting to get (for each other, for CHRISTmas) a "good" digital camera. we've got a great little sony cybershot 5.1 megapixel, but want something that can be focused better and provide a little better quality photos. we are wanting to stay around the range of $300 (if that's even possible). so, my question to all y'all "camera guru's" out here... what make and model camera, in y'alls opinion, offers the best bang for the buck and where is a good place/good time to purchase said camera. we had planned on waiting closer to CHRISTmas to purchase one because we figured they would be going on sale. we would really like to stay away from purchasing a camera online from sites like ebay b/c we would like to enjoy a warranty if the need came up.

any and all help is greatly appreciated!!

rbt2


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Im no expert but, I just picked up this one. So far am really pleased with the options.

http://it-zone.ifastnet.com/Tech_Review/Camera/Canon-S5IS.html


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm a Canon guy so I can't speak for the other models available.

What I have noticed is the release of the Canon 40d has created a selling frenzy of photographers wanting to upgrae to the 40d. With that said, the Canon Rebel XT, XTi, 10d, 20d, 30d models have been up for sale recently and continue to be. You might be able to get a fair/good deal on a complete setup.

You can go to these forums and check out the Classified section (Buy/Sell) for both and see what is available. I have bought and sold equipment on both forums with good, smooth transactions each time. That's how I upgraded. I sold my Rebel XT and other gear and bought a 20d that was refurbished from Canon and is in like new condition. I bought it from and individual on the Canon Photo Forum. I couldn't be happier.

Unfortunately, I think you might have to kick in a couple hundred extra to get one of these I mentioned.

Texas Photo Forum
http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/

Canon Photo Forum
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/

Even if you don't buy, these forums have lots of useful information you can apply to help improve your photography skills.

Good luck in your search.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

In the $300.00 range, you can probably still buy a NEW Canon S3is...as the newer Canon s5is has replaced it. It is NOT a DSLR, though. It is an Ultra-Zoom with 12x telephoto built in. I took the ==="Little" Soccer=== pix a few threads away on this page with mine. It has many features and can take some good shots ( see photos in the LINK below)..but..it will be weaker in dark lighting situations than a DSLR; Any brand Ultra-zoom doesn't come close to having 1600 or higher ISOs. A DSLR will have a much larger sensor so it is capable of more detail and sharpness at the exact same distances. 

But, for your budget...it is a heck of a buy, IMHO. 

Don't be fooled by "more pixels mean better pictures" story.... Not so, at least not so using the small-sized sensors on the Ultra Zooms. Comparative studies have been done on the Canons s3is and the Canons s5is ... and on the Sony H5 vs the Sony H7...the greater pixel count on the newer cameras did NOT bring better picture quality. Apparently, there is a physical size limitation on the sensor. That means that makes cramming more dots onto it doesn't necessarily give a proportionate increase in quality. 

One of our best posters here has a DSLR with 6 megapixels... and he can shoot as well or better than many others with ten or more megapixels. 

No matter what way you go, be certain to calculate the costs of add-on lenses if you have needs beyond snap shooting. The telephoto add-on for the S3is is usually a Sony VCL DH1758 at a cost of about $110.00. A similar effective 732 mm setup on a DSLR will cost MANY, MANY thousands of dollars to get there. 

If you do a LOT of flash shooting, then the Canon S5is might be a better choice, as it has a "hot shoe" for adding on a flash. That Canon flash, however, costs an arm and a leg. 

A used DSLR would be another choice, but..that won't come with the warranty that you require. Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> One of our best posters here has a DSLR with 6 megapixels... and he can shoot as well or better than many others with ten or more megapixels.


I'll second that quote. It's not the camera, it's the dude/dudette behind it that counts.
Mike


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

You could get a nice film set up for 300 if you look around. While film is a little more hastle, in the end it will make you a better photographer and(IMO) is very gratifying. Film also gives you some options to experiment with (crossprocessing, bw, slide film, etc.)

If it's digital you're looking for you can probably find a decent xt body for around what you quoted.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Here's some leads:

http://houston.craigslist.org/pho/449258609.html

This is a great deal:
http://houston.craigslist.org/pho/448944273.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/pho/425952189.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/pho/450630964.html


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

*i think we've decided on one...*

we've found an Olympus Evolt E-410 10-Megapixel Digital SLR 2-Lens Kit for $700.00. the lenses are 14-42mm & 40-150mm lenses. it's more than what we wanted to spend, but we THINK it's going to be a pretty good. deal. what do y'all think? i kinda need an answer/opinion asap because the wife has given me the redlight to order it this afternoon...

rbt2


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I know nothing about the camera...and less about DSLRs in general.....but..at least..here is a review. dpreviews are normally considered pretty square shooters...rich

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympuse410/


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Personally, I would stick to either Nikon or Canon simply do to availability and an abundance of lenses/accessories. Just my $.02


----------

